

Ask HN: Job interview followup: common courtesy or asking too much? - grails4life

I like YC because they are really cool on follow ups. They waste no ones time. In the job market, employers are not always so cool...I find this especially true when applying for academic instructor jobs at public schools (private collegs have been cool in my experience).<p>I take the time to interview, use my own resources to go to the interview (drive or fly out). I would like the uncertainty resolved when they make a decision...I would think this is common courtesy. Am I correct or am I expecting too much?
======
ripostee
Common courtesy. If they don't follow up, you should. If they don't respond to
your follow up, that is just discourteous.

~~~
zachallaun
I agree with this wholeheartedly. There is absolutely nothing wrong with a
friendly follow-up after a week or two. If they respond negatively (or not at
all), it is likely that you would be unhappy in such an environment anyways.

For the future, it may be worthwhile to establish a time to contact each other
for a follow-up during the interview. Make it casual - as you're leaving, for
instance, as being too focused on the subject may make you seem desperate
(whether or not this is the case, it is not a positive portrayal of your
state).

------
alain94040
Fair enough. However, you don't know what's going on internally. Let me share
my own experience as a hiring manager.

I interview a bunch of people for an open position. Everyone is told they'll
hear soon, within a week or two. Then an emergency happens (we are a startup),
we freeze the decision for a month or so. Then I'm sent to travel the globe
for two weeks. Sorry I didn't get back to you to update you. I know it's rude.

~~~
grails4life
The places im interviewing are are the opposite of startups. One was a
community college, very rude .. when I asked why I wasnt notified that the
position was filled she said "im planning to send out an email". No email to
date and this was a 3 weeks ago.

------
desigooner
It's extremely rude when the hiring manager/HR person does not respond to the
candidate's inquiry. It's just unprofessional, busy or not. THe other person
is busy as well.

